# Recommendations please



## TSD10399 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone I just moved to dunmore Pennsylvania (near Scranton) and was wondering if anyone can suggest a reputable tang soo do studio. I've been told grand master frank trojanowicz is reputable, does anyone know of him or his school. Also, any other good studios in my area. Thanks, Mackenzie


----------



## MAist25 (Jun 5, 2012)

You should probably head over to the TSD section for more luck getting responses.


----------



## Willard814 (Jun 6, 2012)

TSD10399 said:


> Hi everyone I just moved to dunmore Pennsylvania (near Scranton) and was wondering if anyone can suggest a reputable tang soo do studio. I've been told grand master frank trojanowicz is reputable, does anyone know of him or his school. Also, any other good studios in my area. Thanks, Mackenzie



Try this place in Dickson City which is right next to Dunmore.
http://www.tangsookarateusa.com/


----------

